# Excellent article on the growth of religion in China



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 24, 2014)

I thought this an interesting article as it shows both the positives and negatives that both the Party and the Church face as they both wrestle with easing of restrictions on religion in China.

http://discover.economist.com/?a=21...WorldBeyondOwnChinaAndChristianityCTFacebook|[TRACKING]


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 26, 2014)

This link does not work.


----------

